

NSA: what worked and what not - direct from the future (November 5, 2009) - stakent
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/23231

======
stakent
And Bruce Schneier's blog note covering some fragments of article. Comments
are worth reading, too.

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/10/james_bamford_...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/10/james_bamford_o.html)

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Meh.

Wait a few years: all that stuff'll be available on Google.

